# Handful Of Hummers



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hello All,

I met up with Foggy this morning...primarily for what was meant to be a pre-arranged straight forward transaction: he gives me money (needed for my hugely deflated funds after buying the Ventura) and I give him the Vibrograf Watch Timing machine. 

But you know how it is....we got chatting...and he had brought a bunch of watches with him...and I got seduced / distracted from my objectives etc. So no money parted hands  , but some hummers came my way instead  . Many thanks Ian...and good to see you again!

We checked a few of them and at least three of the F300s are humming. From top to bottom and left to right:

Omega Seamaster F300 Cal. 1260 (ESA 9164), spare Omega Cal 1250 (ESA 9162), Omega early quartz Cal. 1370, Omega Megaquartz

Black Accutron 218, Bulova early quartz (unsure of calibre)

Pot of Accutron 218 parts, Imado F300 (ESA 9162), square Omega Constellation (no movement), Longines Ultronic F300 (ESA 9162)

Couldn't resist them  but its not going to help pay the bills.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Paul....

Foggys a great guy, helped me out with my Seiko LCD collection a while back...

That Connie top right, I love those cases, did they come with black dials?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Paul, you're hopeless :lol:

Mind you, there are some nice watches there.

Rich


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice and look well together.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hummm! Sold the "cow" for a "handful of beans" eh? :lol: What you goona do? plant one and see if it'll grow into Big Ben :rofl:

Lots of projects and stuff there alright Paul, don't we all know that phrase! :yes:

"Couldn't resist it/them" h34r:


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

It was good to meet up again Paul. Thanks for showing me your electric collection. Very impressive.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool instant collection (for anyone but Paul!  ) Looks like a great trade to me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Looks like a great trade to me


For Foggy or me Jon? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the case design on the Omega Seamaster F300 Cal. 1260 (ESA 9164) - and it looks from your pic like its got a domed crysal too - very cool indeed!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a great trade to me
> ...


I'd say you did ok, Paul 

The running Seamaster F300, given the prices Omega hummers seem to be making of late, is nearly there on its own.

A humming Longines Ultronic, after some work from yourself, is also going to be worth a few quid.

Then there's the Connie Megaquartz - get that running, and you're on to another winner.

Plus the other bits and pieces.

Oh yes, I like the Vibrograf too :lol:

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Foggy said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Ian, very pleased with the transaction....and the Seamaster F300 movement alone is going to look great in that other case I have (also talked about here in my Omega Quandry topic).

And the Connie Megaquartz is already up-and-running 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Like the look of that Longines


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great thread, only other thing to add is did you really think it would be a straight forward transaction when two WIS meet


----------

